# If you were to cheat...



## HoldDaMayo (Feb 13, 2004)

which would you chose if you were to cheat?


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2004)

....all of the above


----------



## zakk (Feb 13, 2004)

salty

cheeze-its....the bane of my diet


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 13, 2004)

cheeseburgers


----------



## Flex (Feb 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> cheeseburgers



shit, those are part of my regular diet.....

i don't have to eat as "clean" as normal people considering i have a faster metabolism than the entire Kenyan National Marathon team combined.


----------



## titans1854 (Feb 13, 2004)

yeah, me too. everything i eat is probably cheating. today for dinner i got a dbl. bacon cheeseburger combo supersized from carls jr. i looked it up on the website and the meal all together is 2018 calories.


----------



## Willdebeast (Feb 14, 2004)

chocolate covered almonda and a pizza dbl cheese and loaded with toppings. im writing this as a eat tuna with lemon out of a can. 
i think tom. is gonna be a cheat day. thx alot holdamayo.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 14, 2004)

Greasy and Sugary.  Cheesecake and a greasy meal.


----------



## Premo55 (Feb 14, 2004)

My ultimate cheat meal= 
3 cups oats before cooking
15 packs Splenda
one box strawberries
two tablespoons cinnamon
two teaspoons nutmeg
20 egg whites

Go ahead and call me a loser......I gotta say I love mudpie, too, though....

Peace.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 14, 2004)

LOOSER!  JK


----------



## x~factor (Feb 14, 2004)

My favorite food of all time: FUNNEL CAKE! sugary and greasy!


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 14, 2004)

I HAD SOME BAD EXPERIENCES OVER THE SUMMER WITH THOSE.  GRRR!  IT MESSED MY CUT ALL UP.


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 14, 2004)

Anything sweet


----------



## rte617 (Feb 14, 2004)

I had food poisoning this week and in recovering, I needed comfort food. I had a supersize fries from McDonald's, and also an Oreo McFlurry. It was delicious and disgusting all in one. I do feel better, but I am wondering if it was worth it.


----------



## Stickboy (Feb 14, 2004)

I never really cared for sweet stuff, and even when I eat stuff that is sweet, I prefer it to be not so sweet.

For me, the Hamburger is possibly one my most favorite foods ever (other than a nice steak).   Give me a green chile cheesburger and my eyes will glaze over as I start grazing


----------



## spartan (Feb 14, 2004)

HAHA you guys sound like a bunch of women!!.






j.k.


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 14, 2004)

Lol.  On the real though.  Id rather have an artery clogger than a diabetis enhancer.


----------



## Jill (Feb 14, 2004)

SWEET 4 ME!! I had 3 small macaroon cookies today! Im having pizza and mini eggs later, today is my first cheat day in a month!!!! I mean cheat meal


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2004)

waffles
low fat pop tarts
ben and Jerry's low fat frozen yogurt
a box of cereal (Quaker Oh's or fruity pebbles are two favorites)
dried pinapple
yogurt covered pretzals


----------



## JerseyDevil (Feb 14, 2004)

Greasy all the way.  Pizza, cheeseburgers, bacon egg & cheese biscuit... Good thing I have decent will power.


----------



## JLB001 (Feb 14, 2004)

Sugar...cookies, cake, pie....the greasy styuff gives us heartburn and we burp it for days!


----------



## Pierzin (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> shit, those are part of my regular diet.....
> 
> i don't have to eat as "clean" as normal people considering i have a faster metabolism than the entire Kenyan National Marathon team combined.



cheesburgers,mmmm!


----------



## Skib (Feb 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Premo55 *_
> My ultimate cheat meal=
> 3 cups oats before cooking
> 15 packs Splenda
> ...



how is that a cheat meal?


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 15, 2004)

Premo is very disicplined.

I am too but only while cutting.  Gotta have my cheats man or else life would suck.


----------



## leg_press (Feb 15, 2004)

I dunno what to put cus I am starting to look at greasy and sugary foods as one of the seven deadly sins. Thought I do find it hard to resist pizzas and kebabs, or a sunday roast, and roast tatoes and yorkshire pudding mmmmm. I have a weakness for bacon and cookies ( but not at the same time) though my metoablism is really fast, I get bloated really easily and it goes on my nerves any ideas guys?


----------



## Skib (Feb 15, 2004)

i've been pretty good lately... i usually only go all out on pizza once a week... maybe a few snacks here and there through out the week but nothing major anymore...

(i'm finally starting to see my abs show and i really don't wanna scare them away with any junk food! )


----------



## Jodi (Feb 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> waffles
> low fat pop tarts
> ben and Jerry's low fat frozen yogurt
> ...


You forgot candy corn 

Oh's are my fav too


----------



## kvyd (Feb 18, 2004)

greasy, fried= tasty. end of discussion


----------



## MissOz (Feb 19, 2004)

You guy's have some yummy cheat food over there , for me  chocolate mudcake & heaps of icecream , toasted museli with fullcream milk !!!!


----------



## Yanger (Feb 27, 2004)

pan fried dumplings (chinese) are just killer....

mmm chopped ginger, roasted sesame seeds in  soy sauce with a little rice vinegar and dash of ground chili pepper....that and pan fried chinese dumpling....drool

damn you mayo you had to start this thread....


----------



## donescobar2000 (Feb 27, 2004)

Today is my cheat meal day.  I'm gonna have a pint of Ice Cream or Cheesecake and a huge sub from Quiznos.  Cheesteak all the way!


----------



## stabbats (Feb 27, 2004)

so how bad is a nice juicy steak for you?.....mmmmmmmm......juicy steak


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Feb 27, 2004)

I decided to cheat last week and have some doughnuts, the grease made me so sick, I don't know if I'll be able to eat doughnuts again. 

I guss I'll just make a cheesecake


----------



## Jill (Feb 27, 2004)

If I could cheat right now I would have reeses pieces....and some chocolate. Maybe in a few weeks.


----------



## Vieope (Feb 28, 2004)

_ Churrrasco. Greasy food.  _


----------



## Vieope (Feb 28, 2004)

_ Can I have a ice cream now ? _


----------



## P-funk (Aug 9, 2004)

oh man.....Vieope is back in action!!!!!


----------



## ASSPUNCTURE (Aug 9, 2004)

Sugary!!!

nothing is better than a few dozen pairs of soiled edible undies....or maybe just a box of capn crunch.


----------



## Var (Aug 9, 2004)

VIEOPE!!!  I've missed you man!  Hows life?


----------



## Vieope (Aug 10, 2004)

_Can someone explain to me how those two (*P-Funk* and *Var*) predicted that I would be back one day later?  _


----------

